# My car of the day, new Suzuki Jimny.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Suzuki Jimny seems like a forgotten vehicle, I certainly thought Suzuki had stopped making them. Well in actual fact, it remains a popular vehicle and so much so that if you ordered one now, you won't be taking delivery of it until next year. This new version has a certain retro styling to it and an improvement over the chunky outgoing model. And did you know that the Jimny first appeared way back in 1970 and this is the first all new Jimny in 20 years. This new version has a Land Rover defender look about it. Suzuki has fitted a new naturally aspirated 1.5 litre four-cylinder petrol producing 101 BHP and 130 NM of torque. It's matched with a choice of four or five speed automatic gearboxes. The Jimny's new ladder framed chassis is 50 percent more rigid and the three-link rigid axle suspension has been tuned to cater for on road and off road handling. Inside the Jimny is modern with higher quality plastics . Toys include cruise control,auto emergency braking, and lane departure alert.

Key specs:

price:£13,500
engine:1.5 4 cyl petrol
power/torque:101 BHP/130 NM
transmission:five speed auto four-wheel drive
0-60 in 12 seconds
top speed is 90 MPH.

Like it?


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks pretty cool but engine leaves a lot to be desired


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have to say I love it and if as good as the swift sport will be reliable and at that price I would say a good buy, interior looks fine as well, so big yes from me in that colour please


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks awesome to me...a mini Jeep for sure... 

always been a great little off roader and can reach many places big ego wagons can't...

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> looks awesome to me...a mini Jeep for sure...
> 
> always been a great little off reader and can reach many places big ego wagons can't...
> 
> :thumb:


This may well be perfect to complement the fleet cuey?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Such a massive improvement on the previous - particularly the interior - Suzuki really up'ing their game at the moment with the new Swift as well - definitely like this SB


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> This may well be perfect to complement the fleet cuey?


I was looking to get an older one, but the prices went through the roof when the last snow storm hit!!!

had to make do with the S8 and winter tyres...:devil::devil::driver:

:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Absolutely love this and very tempted by one - even more so if it is available in the orange that some of the press photos have had it in

View attachment 54867


Last few years, Suzuki, Mazda and Volvo have been nailing every new vehicle they have launched


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I like that, looks like a Tonka toy, which is a good thing


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/suzuki/jimny/104261/new-suzuki-jimny-2018-review


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Love it and that colour is lush.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I am sure that they are going to sell very well. 

A friend really rated the old model, he does off road trials climbing ridiculous inclines and narrow trails, perhaps the new model wont be quite so good but be a more useful practical car, must admit I really like the look.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oooooh, I look forward to driving one of those in Greece next summer!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's absolutely class. Love it. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Liking that - proper Tonka toy


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

That is going to be a massive hit I love it


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks a mini coy of new jeep..


----------



## LostVulpine (Jan 28, 2017)

One of the first cars I think me and the wife have agreed on in a long while - love it!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't believe how well this is being received on here! One of the worst cars on the road I think and this new model is a baby carbon copy of a wrangler, not original in the slightest.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I love that, looks brilliant, class colour too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I am surprised so many people like it.

Terrible car and apoor excuse for an off-roader - unless you enjoy being upside down after bumping up a kerb! :lol:


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Winner for me ... and at that price with Suzuki reliability


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like bit of styling from the old SJ model.

Liking that!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Stoner said:


> I am surprised so many people like it.
> 
> Terrible car and apoor excuse for an off-roader - unless you enjoy being upside down after bumping up a kerb! :lol:


You've clearly never taken one off road! :lol:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

If they do an open top I could be persuaded to hire one on holiday.
Apart from that no...…..


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> You've clearly never taken one off road! :lol:


Back in 2003 I took one of the earlier versions to Vai Beach in Crete from the airport. I have never been so terrified driving along mountain roads and once we left the road, the fear increased. Each to his/her own, not a car for me :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It’s a yes from me, Land Rover should ask Suzuki to design the next defender.

The Jimny will go just about anywhere, in fact the is an auto car video of one competing against a full fat RR.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I saw this posted yesterday I liked it. Shown our lass last night. She's up for having one as the next car 

I never realised she liked Jimnys so much. Her words "it's a poor man's G Wagon" (she loves G Wagons for some reason).


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> It's a yes from me, Land Rover should ask Suzuki to design the next defender.
> 
> The Jimny will go just about anywhere, in fact the is an auto car video of one competing against a full fat RR.


That sounds good Steve I will have to have a look at that one.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd have one. Sans all the gimmicks.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I am surprised so many people like it.
> 
> Terrible car and apoor excuse for an off-roader - unless you enjoy being upside down after bumping up a kerb! :lol:


I've been off roading in a disco 2, with a couple of defenders.
We had a jimny with us and that little followed us everywhere without fuss


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

What funky looking we motor just a pity you could push it ur self faster then that engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

My Uncle has the older model and he does what I would call "proper" off-roading in it and as many have said it really is a very capable little vehicle, goes easily to places where 4x4's costing 15 times what his did aren't able to go.

I can only imagine that the new one is a improvement across the board !


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks funky


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I typically hate modern interpretations of old classics, but I think this looks pretty cool. Looks like it has captured the old vehicle well


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

It's a funky little thing and it'll have some proper off-road ability which for the price it aint bad at all.


----------

